# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Durian mit rotem Fruchtfleisch

## Erwin

Auf Facebook habe ich gesehen, dass es auch rotfleischige Durian gibt. Das kannte ich bisher nicht. Die Frucht soll wie normale Durian schmecken, aber nicht stinken!

Hat jemand so etwas schon in Thailand gesehen? Teigerwutz vielleicht?

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich versucht, etwas über die Wortherkunft von „Durian“ zu erfahren. Schriftlich wurde das Wort „durian“ erstmals 1580 im Englischen erwähnt, es stammt aus dem Malaiischen. In den austronesischen Sprachen bedeutet „duri“ (manchmals auch „duli“) = Dorn bzw. Stachel. 

Erwin

----------


## Enrico

Hm, soll die wirklich echt sein?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Kannte die rotfleischige Durian auch noch nicht, .....aber das Net hilft ungemein.  :Blinzeln: 


D. graveolens / red-fleshed durian 

In Südthailand ทุเรียน-ริะกกะ / turiyan-rakka

(Gibts übrigens auch als orangefleischige und gelbfleischige Variante)

LG TW

----------

